# junior class ring ceremony



## portrait

Okay y'all, I am kind of freaking out over this class ring ceremony thing. I ordered a very expensive class ring back in November, that has still not been fully paid.. yet. I have until the end of March 'cause the ring ceremony is taking place in the beginning of April. But when I ordered the ring, I had no idea you HAD to attend a ceremony to receive it.. until my friend told me. I guessed I zoned out(which I do a lot) when the Josten representative came and talked about it? I looked up some ring ceremonies on YouTube and I really don't want to go. Has anyone here ever gone to a ceremony? I definitely don't feel comfortable going up on stage just to get a ring, especially in front of some of the junior class. I know when they call my name, I'll barely have anyone clap for me.. it happened in middle school when they called me up to receive an award. Never again, please. 

Also, pretty much everyone will bring their friends or parents but I won't be able to. I won't even have a ride, not that it bothers me right now..

Anyway, anyone know what would happen if I just skipped the entire ceremony?


----------



## metallica2147

If you don't go I'm almost sure you'll still get the ring. I mean you already paid for some of it. They'll probably just give it to you the next day or something. I didn't get a ring or go to the class mass or whatever.


----------



## Fitzer

I didn't get a ring for that exact reason (and because they're insanely expensive). I'm sure you could either cancel the order or just fake sick the day of the ceremony and have them give it to you at a later date.


----------



## yexi17

Wow! That sounds so cruel...I got a ring but waited till my senior year. I bought it at a Jostens store near my house and it was pretty cool because my mom and I went together. I picked the one I wanted and it came in around December of my senior year. I know I didn't wear it as much but I still love my ring and i wear it! Class of 08. So anyway you should probably fake sick like Fitzer said. Since you already paid some of it they'll have to give it to you.  Good luck!


----------



## millenniumman75

I didn't get either my high school or college rings. Looking back, I am glad I saved the money :yes.


----------



## Neptunus

I got a high school ring, but lost it shortly afterwards! Didn't have to go through a ceremony, though. Must be new trend. :no I'm willing to bet you can get your ring without attending. Like others said, you payed for it!


----------



## tavery1

My brother got his diploma and woulda got his ring if he ordered one when my mom went to pick it up since he shipped out for marine basic the day before his graduation. So just go to the guidance office the next day and they should have it.


----------



## copper

Wow A ring ceremony! They never did that at our school. I never bought a ring. Didn't see any point wasting money on something like that. I really don't want something every time I look at it to remind me of the crappy time I had in high school.


----------



## kenny87

It wasn't that big of a deal for me, they just layed them out on the table and people walked up to pick up there rings if they bought them, its not like you stand onstage forever or give a speech, if you have ever be to any school rewards ceremony where they hand out Certificates for perfect attendance, honor roll, academic excellence, ect then its the same, actually it wasn't even as bad because they didn't call us up by name for the rings.


----------



## pita

People got Jostens rings at my school but there wasn't a ceremony. I doubt Jostens would make you attend. They just want your $$$.


----------



## FrankyStien13

i got mine from a different ring company. plus i kinda didn't have a coice. my mom said either u chose to get one or i'll make u get one. beside my mom, i'm the only one in my family to get a class ring. my friends got one last and one said(slitly forget) that they went up 1 by 1. i'm getting 1 @ the end of october. my school calls it the jr class ring ceramony. can not wait 2get mine.


----------

